# Google Sketch UP



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wondering if there is anyone out there using Google Sketch Up to create custom plans? 

I have recently started playing with this program and can see it being very, very useful to model a new/custom project.

I don't have any CAD experience and I have been able to model individual pieces of a design. The trouble I have is trying to place the individual pieces together (the whole 3D thing seems to be the problem here, I think I have it lined up perfectly and then I rotate the view and my piece is actually sitting a mile behind the piece I was trying to place it against).

If there are a few users out there perhaps you could post your tips here!


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I've meant to try using it, but so far honestly have not. Here's a site someone else on the forum passed along: Sketchup for Woodworkers - Home

See if that helps...

Bob


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used it a bit and at first had the same problem as you. The thing is you have to think about drawing things differently than you would by hand. I found the tutorials very useful, so I suggest you watch them. I think you might find it's easier not to draw seperate parts and then try to put them together, but if you realy need to,then watch the sketchup tutorials on 'inferencing' and 'inference locking' . Make sure you watch them all the way through as it may seem like it doesn't cover what you need to do to start with, but it gets there.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It is a great program, but after basic stuff, you need to spend some time learning how to use it. It is one of the 4 CAD programs I use at school (plus Auto Cad at home) and I get confused with shortcuts or fail to do things as the tools are on another program. I like the materials and extra downloads that other users have created to give my drawings extra realism. My daughter wants the pro version, and she has the top Auto CAD version. I prefer 2D Design for plans, and Prodesktop/Engineer for 3D work. Laser CAD for guess what? Sketchup for quick imagery. Stick to 1 and master it


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a link on Gary Katz's web site. You can scroll down & there are some sketchup tutorials that may help. There a couple in each link. 

Gary Katz Online

http://www.garymkatz.com/charts_drawings.html


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I am trying to get sketchup running but so far its a no-go. I am running Ubuntu Linux and using Wine to run Windows programs such as sketchup. I got sketchup to start but then I get an error report which states...
_2010-02-23 00:32:23 Launching BsSndRpt.exe


"BsSndRpt.exe" /i "C:\windows\profiles\backupsys\Temp\BsSndRpt.i ni"


2010-02-23 00:34:10 Entered Unhandled Exception Filter


2010-02-23 00:34:11 Minidump file successfully saved


C:\windows\profiles\backupsys\Temp\SketchUpO6310UN 1.dmp


2010-02-23 00:34:11 Launching BsSndRpt.exe


"BsSndRpt.exe" /i "C:\windows\profiles\backupsys\Temp\BsSndRpt.i ni"


2010-02-23 00:36:23 Entered Unhandled Exception Filter


2010-02-23 00:36:25 Minidump file successfully saved


C:\windows\profiles\backupsys\Temp\SketchUpBPIP63U 2.dmp


2010-02-23 00:36:25 Launching BsSndRpt.exe


"BsSndRpt.exe" /i "C:\windows\profiles\backupsys\Temp\BsSndRpt.i ni" _

This is as far I I can get.

I have posted to the sketchup forum on Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum and to the Ubuntu forum. So far no one seems willing or able to help me out. Geez, I sure hate to contaminate my computer be installing Windows beside my Ubuntu:sarcastic:

If anyone can help me out I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm wondering whether you might get further with the Mac version, since OSX is basically a Linux variant. I have no idea if there are OSX/Mac emulators out there, and I have no familiarity with Windows emulators...

Another approach would be to ask Google if they plan to build a Linux/Gnome version of the tool. 

Good luck-

Bob


----------



## r32 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone find 3D to be really that useful for woodworking projects? I can certainly see if the project had a lot of intricate moving parts, and issues needed to be worked out before the build, but personally, I think 2D plans work just fine probably for 99% of the projects.

I use AutoCAD to create my plans, but don't use 3d. I've tried SketchUP on XP and it is definitely easier to learn than 3D Studio Max or Maya (both of which I've also used) and of course about 100x cheaper too, but I just don't find it that useful for woodworking.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

What I like is that I can "assemble" the model completely, and so I know for a fact that I didn't screw up on a given dimension or angle.

For a relative novice in creating my own designs (as opposed to following a completed design with all dimensions already validated), this lets me make my mistakes in the model, rather than in wood. 

Bob


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

My problem is making each part a "component" then trying to piece it all together. I usually just make it one fixed diagram. But then I have to go back and make each piece for the cut list


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I am trying to get sketchup running but so far its a no-go. I am running Ubuntu Linux and using Wine to run Windows programs such as sketchup. I got sketchup to start but then I get an error report which states...
> _2010-02-23 00:32:23 Launching BsSndRpt.exe
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Daryl - Google wouldn't translate that for me....:sarcastic:


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> My problem is making each part a "component" then trying to piece it all together. I usually just make it one fixed diagram. But then I have to go back and make each piece for the cut list


I found the "Sketchup for Woodworkers" invaluable for understanding things such as components... though I'm still not totally clear on usage.

I did create the rails on my face front as components. This let me change the heights all at once when I decided they looked too "fat." Then when I wanted to keep the bottom one at a different height, I used "make unique" to take it out of the component set.

I tried making both sides components, but when I put in the dado and rabbet on each one, it showed up on the identical side, putting them on the outside of the case. :wacko:

I got another clue when I flipped the side around to get the dado and rabbet on the inside: When I shortened the front-to-back dimension on the left side, the right side shrunk from the opposite end!

For now, I'm using components sparingly while I get used to them, but if you have a number of pieces that are identifical in size and orientation, it does come in handy.

Bob


----------



## tobad (Feb 26, 2010)

Since I need a few more posts before I can post URL's, do a look up on google for Go-2-School Google Sketchup and Google Earth Videos. 

They only show maybe 1 or 2 wood working tutorials, but these guys cover a lot of detail on Sketchup in general that should help out to understand it better.

I personally will not do a project now without first playing around with it in Sketchup.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

tobad said:


> Since I need a few more posts before I can post URL's, do a look up on google for Go-2-School Google Sketchup and Google Earth Videos.
> 
> They only show maybe 1 or 2 wood working tutorials, but these guys cover a lot of detail on Sketchup in general that should help out to understand it better.
> 
> I personally will not do a project now without first playing around with it in Sketchup.


I've seen there videos on Woodtube, and they make Sketchup look pretty easy. Here is their Youtube channel: Sketchup Show Youtube LINK


----------

